# Anyone ever hear anything about this rescue?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Where do you live, again?

I googled them-looks like lot of info:

New England All Breed Rescue - Google Search

Alpha Dog Transport:
http://www.google.com/search?source...lz=1T4TSNA_enUS370US370&q=Alpha+Dog+Transport

What kind of dog are you getting?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Karen,

We are thinking of rescuing an 8 month old Weimaraner. Unfortuantely most of the googles sites on the rescue itself are by either themselves or petfinder, which doesnt give alot of info. There is one post there with one complaint which seems more personal in nature, and really doesnt apply when I am looking to adopt. I can't find a darn thing anywhere, but I am not the best online detective.  I spoke to the actual foster of the Weim and from her description sounds great for us. She offered alot of info and is open to all questions. I am waiting on speaking to the person who runs the rescue regarding policy. Only worries I have, since this would be an out of state transport (they do it), what would happen if my dogs and she just do NOT like each other at ALL and fight. There is always that chance, but with the actual foster being so far I am worried. The rescue org is in CT, which we could always get to, but this dog is from Arkansas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

That is a concern with a long distance adoption.
How much do they charge to adopt and how much do you have to pay for the transport?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Adoption is 250 and transport is 125. Pup has all its vaccines and is spayed before you get them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's mom*

KIMM on this forum lives in CT and maybe she knows something about this rescue group.

I will email Kimm and give her your email and ask her if she's heard anything about this rescue and transport.


----------

